# Achse im Handbetrieb verfahren



## Drain (9 Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte eine Jetter-SPS (Nano-B) so programmieren, daß sich eine Achse im handbetrieb vor- und zurückfahren läßt.
Momentan geschieht dies folgendermaßen.
-Achse beim Programmstart auf Referenzposition fahren
-Bei Betätigen der Handbetriebstasten wird der Achse ein Übergrößer Verfahrwert gegeben und losgefahren. Wenn die Taste losgelassen wird, bekommt die Achse einen Stopp-Befehl.

Da ich das Programm gerade umschreibe, bin ich am Überlegen, ob sich das nicht etwas "eleganter" lösen läßt.

Hat jmd eine Idee?

Ciao Drain


----------



## Maxl (9 Juni 2006)

Setzt Du inkrementelle oder absolute Geber ein?


Bei uns sind 2 Lösungwege im Einsatz. Beide sind auf Absoluwertgeber abgestimmt (einmaliges Setzen des Referenzpunktes)


1. SEW-Achse (Movidrive)

Bei den SEW-Achsen ist ein Verfahren ohne Referenzieren möglich

solange die Achse nicht referenziert ist, ist ein endloser Tip-Betrieb möglich. Dies erfolgt mit dem IPOS-Befehl
_TargetPos = ActPosMot + 409600 bzw. TargetPos = ActPosMot - 409600_
Dies bedeutet, dass zyklisch die Sollposition beschrieben wird und zwar mit "Sollposition" = "Istposition" + 409600 Inkremente (409600 entspricht 100 Motorumdrehungen)
Diese Lösung wird auch von SEW vorgeschlagen

Ist die Achse referenziert, wird bei Anwahl des Tip-Betrieb eine Automatik-Positionierung auf die minimal/maximal anfahrbare Position gemacht (so dass Achse vor Erreichen der Endlage ausregelt)

Wird der Tip-Taster losgelassen, wird die Achse angehalten (Wegnehmen der Freigabe bzw. Stop-Kommando im IPOS-Programm)


_2. B&R-Achse (Acopos)_

Bei dieser Achse ist ein Verfahren ohne referenzieren nicht möglich.

Beim Start des Programms wird die Achse an Ort und Stelle referenziert. Programmintern wird dieser Zustand aber als "nicht referenziert" betrachtet - ein Verfahren ist aber möglich.
Für den Tip-Betrieb werden nun die Kommandos "ncPosBew" und "ncNegBew" verwendet, welche eine Endlose Bewegung auslösen. Beim Loslassen des Tip-Tasters wird die Achse angehalten (Kommando ncHalt).

Ist der Absolutwertgeber eingemessen, wird intern ein Bit gesetzt, und das Programm betrachtet die Achse nun als referenziert. Nun wird wie bei der SEW-Achse im Tip-Betrieb eine Automatik-Positionierung auf Minimal/Maximalposition durchgeführt.


Wenn bei Deiner Achse ein Verfahren ohne Referenzieren möglich ist, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die SEW-Lösung auch ganz fein auf Deine Achse anwendbar ist. Sie ist grundsätzlich auf inkrementelle und Absoluwertgeber anwendbar.


Falls Du weitere Fragen hast, kannst Du Dich gerne an mich wenden.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## Drain (14 Juni 2006)

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Ich weiß aber nicht so recht, was ich damit anfangen soll, da es bei Jetter weder den "IPOS", noch "ncPosBew"-Befehl gibt.  

Ciao Drain


----------



## merlin129 (14 Juni 2006)

Was für eine Achse hast Du?
Bei Jetter gibt es ja einige Achsmodule. Auch für die Nano-B.


----------



## Drain (14 Juni 2006)

An der SPS hängt ein BGE 9010 (Servoregler?).


----------



## Maxl (15 Juni 2006)

Drain schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Ich weiß aber nicht so recht, was ich damit anfangen soll, da es bei Jetter weder den "IPOS", noch "ncPosBew"-Befehl gibt.



Das zu wissen ist auch nicht das wichtige. (kann Dir das bei Bedarf im Detail erklären). Es gibt bei Jetter sicher etwas vergleichbares. Grundsätzlich wollte ich aber damit folgendes aussagen:

Tip-Betrieb ohne Referenzpunkt:
1. SW-Endlagen ausschalten
2. evtl. nur sehr niedrige Geschwindigkeit zulassen
3. entweder: Achse in Betriebsart "Drehzahlregelung" ohne Positionierung starten
oder: Achse zyklisch folgenden Befehl senden: Sollposition = Istposition + 100 (oder 1000) Motorumdrehungen

Tip-Betrieb mit Referenzpunkt:
1. SW-Endlagen einschalten
2. Positionierung auf minimal bzw. maximal anfahrbare Position durchführen - Achse fährt somit gezielt nur im gültigen Bereich


Ich habe dieses Konzept für B&R und SEW-Servoantriebe umgesetzt - Kollegen von mit für Lenze 9300 und Simdrive 611U. Ich bin mir sicher, dass dies auch auf Jetter umsetzbar ist.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Drain (29 August 2006)

Ups, hab grad gesehen, daß ich dir noch nicht für dein Post gedankt habe.

Also danke und ich weiß nun Bescheid.


----------

